

A Twitter app for Mac OS 6 through OS 9 - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/a-twitter-app-for-mac-os-9-and-beyond/

======
zurcociremer
You can run this app from an emulator such as vMac, which is awesome since
Apple has released System 6 and 7 as freeware on their website.

~~~
tentonova
Historic note -- prior to System 7.1, all Mac OS versions were freely
redistributed and provided for a nominal fee from Apple.

We would get our copy from the local university bookstore for the cost of the
media.

------
rbanffy
Great!

Now I can tweet from my Color Classic!

;-)

Is the source public? I would love to play with it.

